# Mike Holt DVDs, worth it?



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I have 2 dvds and I thought they were good however I would tend to go with the testing materials. The dvd's are not cheap


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

yes .


----------



## Roger (Jul 7, 2007)

I agree with Dennis, the DVD's are good but I prefer text books and sample exams.

Roger


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

Roger said:


> I agree with Dennis, the DVD's are good but I prefer text books and sample exams.
> 
> Roger


I agree (at this point), but when I was studying for my masters I found the dvds worked great for me ( I wasn't lucky enough to go thru apprentice training, so some of the stuff was unfamiliar to me, and the visual aids on the dvds, though not prime time, were still extremely helpful) (your results may vary)


----------



## electricbysullivan (Aug 16, 2013)

Mastering the NEC dvd is decent. I watched them right before Jersey's test. I alo had Tom Henry's series. I liked Henry's books better.


----------



## Magoo5150 (Mar 1, 2007)

I purchased the entire Understanding The NEC DVD set and couold not be more pleased. Yes they are expensive but I feel they were worth it. I have since purchased the Changed to the 2014 NEC DVD set and have been pleased with them.


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

They ran a half off discount on the 2011 Ultimate Training Library with DVDs at the Generac conference last year.

Regular $1,595. Got the whole thing for around $800. It's a lot of material and it's well done IMHO.

Whatever you decide to buy, be sure to call and ask for a discount. They are really nice people back at his office and they do give discounts.


----------



## circuitman1 (Mar 14, 2013)

a good piece of training material is donnie's accident on you tube, it really hits home on the use of ppe!!:thumbsup: also i belive it's free to download!


----------

